# Toll free to Costa Brava etc - help needed



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

I am looking for a toll free (mostly) route from the Eurotunnel terminal at Calais to the Costa Brava - Santa Susanna. This is for a two week holiday in October and the departure day is Sunday 3rd October. 

I am thinking along the lines of Calais - Rouen - Evreux etc etc. I am happy to pay a few pounds to by pass towns etc and I do want to cross the Millau Viaduct in at least one direction. Is the northbound or southbound better for views etc. What is the problem with rouen and a low bridge/tunnel? Can I just by pass Rouen and spend a night somewhere else? 

Also, please could I have some suggestions for overnight stops. 

I am thinking of a night in the Rouen area, and another night somewhere else. As this is a toll free route, is a third overnight needed? I am usually ok with about 400 miles driving/10 hours per day but no more. 

Also, what is your thoughts of the toll free route from Calais to Paris, and then the N20? 

Sorry - a lot to ask. 

I have been to Spain before with coaches but that was from the ferry and then 16 hours, two drivers and overnight on the coach. 

Cheers 

Russell


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Russell

That's a long way for a 2 week holiday - you'll have at least a week travelling.

Joe


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Spain*

Hello Joe

Yes it is a long way but nothing that I am not used to. Next week, we are going to Lake Garda - 745 miles from Calais, but make the overnight stop part of the holiday by having a meal out and a skin full of beer etc.

In theory the Spanish one should be

Day 1 Yorkshire - tunnel - Rouen ish?

Day 2 - Rouen ish - somewhere

Day 3 - somewhere ish - Santa Susanna

I want toll free as according to the autoroutes.fr website, I am looking at 221 euro each way for a class 4 vehicle (tag axle) but don't mind giving it some welly etc to keep to time.

Should still have 8 or 10 nights in Santa Susanna

I would prefer a lot of one and two week holidays to one long stay.

Russell


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Russell.
Done this trip loads of times and my departure point is on a similar area.. Reminder that the days are shorter and you loose that hour on crossing over.. This route has some Tolls but gets me door to door in 3 days, single driver and with tea breaks..  

Day 1 - leave Cannock in morning 9/10 ish, Get late afternoon crossing on Calais - Dover route. Leave calais and head for Rouen. We usually go on the toll section at Boulogne and overnight at the service "Balle de Somme", about an hour from Calais.. It has a dedicated area or you can park up near the main service area. Peage cost class 2 is 10.60 euro not sure on a twin axle.

Day 2 - Down to Rouen.. FORGET ALL THE HYPE.. Just head for PARIS once you have gone through all the tunnels. You go on the toll motorway for a short while but it's under 3 euro (class 2).
Then N154 to Evereaux, Drux, Chartres, Chateadun, Blois, Chateauroux and then join the free A20 motorway. You should hit here for about tea time.. You now have Free dual carriage motorway down as far as Brive. After Brive (and when in a rush) I stay on toll road and get a few more hours in and make it to services just south of Cahours.

Day 3. - Off Toll rd and follow main road down to Toulouse - Carcassone - Narbonne - Perpignan. Then usually join motorway for the cross over into Spain and come off at La Jonquaera to follow main road again.. Should get to Santa Suzanna very late afternoon.

Millau can be done on the return trip if required, Cant say I recommend it for October (might be foggy etc)..
See the campsite database, some other recommended stopovers listed along this route.


----------



## Hymer1942 (Oct 13, 2009)

*Route*

Hi, Steves route, thats as good a toll free route as you will get.

Regards Barrie


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Russell, can't help with the route through to Spain but theres plenty of good aires around Rouen.....

Cleres, Oissel, Montville, Jumieges and Mailleraye sur Seine spring to mind.

They're all in our database :wink: 


Pete


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

peejay said:


> Russell, can't help with the route through to Spain but theres plenty of good aires around Rouen.....
> 
> Cleres, Oissel, Montville, Jumieges and Mailleraye sur Seine spring to mind.
> 
> ...


Pete, Were on a mission to locate and use all these aires  
On each return trip we have headed for one to check em out. So far done Cleres, Oissel and Montville.... Great stops...
Went to find the one in central Rouen last time but someone put a fairground on it !!!


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Steve, we were going to stop at the one in Rouen by the river but we didn't fancy it, didn't quite feel 'right' but that was just our opinion at the time.

These fairs have got a lot to answer for, they seem to park up where they like :lol: 
Similar thing happened to us at the Grand Fort Phillipe aire near Dunkerque.

Pete


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Aires*

The location of St Remy sur Ayre looks good for a first overnight, if I give it some pan handle from Calais.

Russell


----------

